# Buying Advice : TV Tuner



## d3p (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

4 Days left for ICC WC 2011 Cricket & as a typical indian, i too a fan of cricket.

Suggest me a TV Tuner for my Desktop [Budget is not a concern, but should by HD Supported].

Already own a Tata Sky HD.

Moniter : Alienware 2210AW Optx 1080p.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

I suggest an external tv tuner. Go for *Aver TV DVI Box 1080i @ 6.1k*. Its full hd and an ideal companion of your tatasky hd. Check *HERE*. Choose your pick from there.


----------



## paroh (Feb 15, 2011)

IS there is any TV tuner card that can record Airtel DTH (Normal Airtel connection)??


----------



## mitraark (Feb 15, 2011)

Aversoft definately good brand , although you should think twice before buying the highest card if you will use it much later.


----------

